# Priority Mail Delay



## mphswitch (May 20, 2020)

Hi guys, i have been waiting for my makoto kurosaki gyuto order sent via USPS Priority Mail. Sent May 7, last update is May 12 in transit to next facility, no update up to now. I understand the situation right now, but id like to ask if 2 weeks is too much for priority mail?



Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## crockerculinary (May 20, 2020)

I know your pain. Everything international, going or coming, is moving very slow. I would guess on average, an additional 2 weeks per item. Don’t sweat it, the best tactic for me is to try to forget about it and then it will seem like a nice surprise. You can also sign up with your phone number to get an update when it moves.


----------



## mphswitch (May 20, 2020)

Its not going internationally, i sent it to an address in los angeles california (a freight forwarder sending to my country) 

Nice! I do that most of the time too haha... Forget about it and it will be a surprise once it arrives 

Good thing i insured it...


----------



## crockerculinary (May 20, 2020)

Ah, I’m sorry, I assumed international. Hadn’t caffeinated yet. Good luck, I’m praying for all the lonely little knives out there right now.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 20, 2020)

I have a package I sent like around March 25th. The last update was April 1st, which is quite ironic in a crappy sort of way. It’s now May 20th, no update and no delivery. I’m furious, but the gent who is *still *waiting for it is deservedly Outraged.


----------



## dafox (May 20, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> I have a package I sent like around March 25th. The last update was April 1st, which is quite ironic in a crappy sort of way. It’s now May 20th, no update and no delivery. I’m furious, but the gent who is *still *waiting for it is deservedly Outraged.


What countries are involved, just the USA?


----------



## BillHanna (May 20, 2020)

I ordered direct from Moritaka on March 26. My package got mailed on Apr 1. It arrived in the US on May 14, then my door yesterday.


----------



## marc4pt0 (May 20, 2020)

dafox said:


> What countries are involved, just the USA?



US to Australia


----------



## Corradobrit1 (May 21, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> US to Australia


Tell me about it. Shipped an item PM International to Australia March 17th and tracking hasn't budged since arriving in Australia May 1st.


----------



## M1k3 (May 21, 2020)

Australia to the U.S. isn't very fast either...

*May 21, 2020*
In Transit to Next Facility
Your package is moving within the USPS network and is on track to be delivered to its final destination. It is currently in transit to the next facility.
*May 19, 2020, 9:35 pm*
Departed USPS Regional Facility
SAN FRANCISCO CA INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 19, 2020, 8:07 pm*
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
SAN FRANCISCO CA INTERNATIONAL DISTRIBUTION CENTER 

Inbound Into Customs
*May 13, 2020, 8:34 am*
Processed Through Facility
ISC SAN FRANCISCO (USPS) 

Origin Post is Preparing Shipment
*April 14, 2020, 11:11 am*
Processed Through Facility
BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA
*April 14, 2020, 6:34 am*
Processed Through Facility
BRISBANE, AUSTRALIA
*April 4, 2020, 10:12 am*
Acceptance
AUSTRALIA


----------



## soigne_west (May 21, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> Australia to the U.S. isn't very fast either...
> 
> *May 21, 2020*
> In Transit to Next Facility
> ...



This happened to me, and the post master told me that even though it said "your package is moving within the USPS network" it was actually still sitting in a customs building. I had even had a expected by date. it was "In Transit" for over a week... then it magically arrived with no other scans.


----------



## WildBoar (May 22, 2020)

US Customs is typically allowed up to 45 days to process a package, and due to the virus that has been extended to over 60. It is a black hole, too -- USPS can't get any info while Customs has the package.


----------



## bahamaroot (May 23, 2020)

mphswitch said:


> ...I understand the situation right now, but id like to ask if 2 weeks is too much for priority mail?


In the past I would say yes but since the pandemic started it is now normal.


----------



## ian (May 23, 2020)

Things are definitely slower. A package I’m expecting was mailed out priority on Tues and as far as I can tell, is still in the city of origin. Don’t think I’ve seen that before with a domestic priority shipment.


----------



## mphswitch (May 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Things are definitely slower. A package I’m expecting was mailed out priority on Tues and as far as I can tell, is still in the city of origin. Don’t think I’ve seen that before with a domestic priority shipment.



Yeah, mine still didnt change.. shipped out May 7, up to now no change in tracking, i think it is still in Louisiana saying in transit to destination. 

Being domestic LA to CA priority its crazy that it hasnt moved yet... haha


----------



## ian (May 23, 2020)

Hah, mine’s in Louisiana too!


----------



## mphswitch (May 23, 2020)

ian said:


> Hah, mine’s in Louisiana too!



Did you order from coutelier nola?


----------



## ian (May 23, 2020)

No, mine’s a knife labor of love sent me. It’s in the Baton Rouge Processing facility, apparently.


----------



## ExistentialHero (May 23, 2020)

I have a knife coming from Japan and another from Sweden that have been stalled in their countries of origin since early April. Holding out hope that they move... eventually.


----------



## dafox (May 23, 2020)

ExistentialHero said:


> I have a knife coming from Japan and another from Sweden that have been stalled in their countries of origin since early April. Holding out hope that they move... eventually.


Me to, Sweeden, early April, mine's in Chicago now, has been there 3 weeks.


----------



## WildBoar (May 23, 2020)

Chicago Customs is still a cluster from what I understand


----------



## ian (May 23, 2020)

ian said:


> No, mine’s a knife labor of love sent me. It’s in the Baton Rouge Processing facility, apparently.



So, apparently as of this morning it was last scanned in Baton Rouge, and now it’s on my doorstep with zero fanfare. Good luck with yours, OP.


----------



## CiderBear (May 23, 2020)

Lol labor sent out a gazillion things this week huh


----------



## mphswitch (May 24, 2020)

ian said:


> So, apparently as of this morning it was last scanned in Baton Rouge, and now it’s on my doorstep with zero fanfare. Good luck with yours, OP.



Nice! Thats great to hear! 

But did the status on your tracking update already or still the same in transit?


----------



## ian (May 24, 2020)

It updated. Went from “In transit from Baton Rouge Processing Facility” to “Out for Delivery” in Jamaica Plain, skipping to usual step of arriving in the Boston area distribution center, though, which confused me.


----------



## mphswitch (May 25, 2020)

I checked my tracking just now and finally its been delivered. Here is how it looks. I sent this to a Philippine forwarding company located in Los Angeles and now i just have to wait for it to be delivered to my country haha... The things you'll do for a knife 

*May 25, 2020, 12:56 pm*
Delivered
LOS ANGELES, CA 90004 
Your item was delivered at 12:56 pm on May 25, 2020 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90004. The item was signed for V VVV.
*May 25, 2020, 12:17 pm*
Arrived at Hub
LOS ANGELES, CA 90004 
*May 12, 2020*
In Transit to Next Facility
*May 8, 2020, 12:36 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Origin Facility
NEW ORLEANS LA DISTRIBUTION CENTER 
*May 7, 2020, 11:21 pm*
Accepted at USPS Origin Facility
NEW ORLEANS, LA 70118


----------



## M1k3 (May 25, 2020)

mphswitch said:


> I checked my tracking just now and finally its been delivered. Here is how it looks. I sent this to a Philippine forwarding company located in Los Angeles and now i just have to wait for it to be delivered to my country haha... The things you'll do for a knife
> 
> *May 25, 2020, 12:56 pm*
> Delivered
> ...


@ian how about the Sloth on this one, since, you know. There's no freaking ocean for it to drown in!


----------



## ian (May 26, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> @ian how about the Sloth on this one, since, you know. There's no freaking ocean for it to drown in!



I did the calculation. Assuming the ground speed of a sloth is 5 ft/min (as sources say) and the sloth travelled 8 hrs a day, it would take it 11.4 years to get from New Orleans to LA. USPS for the win!


----------

